# Jacob Van Berchem aka Jacques de Berchem aka Jachet de Berchem great composer!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Daedalus ensemble & Roberto Festa on Accent label done a quite wonderful job whit: La Favola di Orlando, there also are fews other notable achievements in recordings such as:
II rossetto Domenico Blanchini (book of lute) 1546 whit 3 works, there is also Bnf vocal music appearance several of em.

A composer to be re-discover, so little has been put out of this great composer, I really like allelouia by his.

Fareweell for now dearest friend Im goeing cycling rain or no rain, I have a raincoat, little rain won't melt me , I,m not make of chocolate or some wuss, have a nice day all Ladie's & Gentelmens.

:tiphat:


----------

